# No more automatic cancellation of Australian student visa for those who breach condit



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Changes have been made to the cancellation regime for student visa holders who breach their visa conditions in Australia. Automatic and mandatory cancellations no longer exist and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship said that its officers now use a discretionary framework to consider breaches of visa conditions. Automatic and mandatory student visa cancellations were [...]

Click to read the full news article: No more automatic cancellation of Australian student visa for those who breach conditions...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

